# What are you watching?



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Crime on Sky+, Ted Bundy and the Green River killings. Chilling stuff *shiver*


----------



## Heinz (Jun 10, 2007)

My computer screen


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 10, 2007)

dammit heinz I was gonna say that but u got there first


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2007)

Heinz said:


> My computer screen




  

The same and additionally I'm looking at your very,very,very nice siggy.The Phascolarctos cinereus looks so cool.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beach Red from 1967.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2007)

Meet The Fockers...


----------

